# Using the adjustment brush



## Randall Dee (May 11, 2012)

Hi. Newbie first post. 

I have watched a few video tutorials that demonstrate the use of the adjustment brush. For instance for use in the exposure mode the tutorial shows that the darkened underexposed area is actually getting lighter while in use with each brush stroke. However, when I use my brush for the same purpose in exposure mode or any other mode, the area gets painted red until I hit the "K" key or click on "Done". At that point then the changes get made. What do I have to do to see the actual adjustment while I use the brush instead of it painting red? Thanks.


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forums 

Keyboard shortcut "O" (oooh) toggles the mask overlay on and off, while Shift-O cycles through different colors when it's showing. Alternatively, remove the checkmark next to "Show Selected Mask Overlay" in the toolbar ("T" toggles the toolbar on/off).

Beat


----------



## Randall Dee (May 11, 2012)

Excellent. That did it. Thanks Beat!


----------

